# Handmade leather Fly Wallet



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

My dad made these cool leather fly wallets this past winter and gave one to each of us kids, as well as, sold a few to my friends and the local fly shops back home. He made each by hand using antlers from various bucks he has shot and used a wood burner to etch the design into the leather. I thought yall might enjoy checking them out.















































The fish on this one are to represent the first sockeye salmon I caught on the fly on my first trip to Alaska in 2001 and my largest rainbow trout on the fly from AK I caught in 2007, 31" 14lbs. I thought it was a pretty cool gift.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Impressive.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

very very nice my friend. :bowdown:clap:clap


----------

